# Southern Belle



## JohnMF

This is a digital painting i done (in Corel Painter) of Scarlott Johansson. She reminded me of one of those Southern Ladies you see in Westerns

It took me almost seven hours to comlpete. Hopefully better than that Flower painting i posted a week ago


----------



## Battou

Very nice, Do you display your art work any place else.


----------



## JohnMF

Battou said:


> Very nice, Do you display your art work any place else.



No i don't, i don't have enough work to display. Once i've done a few more i will set up some sort of online gallery. I'm currently working on a Natalie Portman portrait, not sure it's really comming together the way i wanted it to, but i will bare with it.

Hopefully in future, if i get good enough, i would like to do portraits for people.


----------



## Battou

JohnMF said:


> No i don't, i don't have enough work to display. Once i've done a few more i will set up some sort of online gallery. I'm currently working on a Natalie Portman portrait, not sure it's really comming together the way i wanted it to, but i will bare with it.
> 
> Hopefully in future, if i get good enough, i would like to do portraits for people.



Ah, the reason I asked is one of those impulse questions, you know the type I work for such and such and we need more people like you...blah blah and I honestly want to see more.

Truth is that is good, I litterally sift threw hundreds of pictures a night from people who have no intention of becoming even that good. It's a very nice thing to find such hidden talent. Finding also a person who wishes to improve further is a bonus.

Yes, definately bare with it, A true artist is never fully plaesed with their work, so don't allow something minor to halt it. Continue with it and apply what you have learned to the next picture.


----------



## Antarctican

A very striking picture...the eyes draw you right in.


----------



## JohnMF

Thanks Anty


----------



## Patricia Kay

John this is brilliant....really well done:hail:

What brushes did you use??? 

Your talent maybe for faces.....think we all have a talent for something!!!
Let you know when i find out what mine is!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Patricia...........


----------



## oldnavy170

Amazing.  This is incrediable!


----------



## JohnMF

thanks you two.

Patricia, I've always prefared portraits, so you might be right

I have just finished a couple more, this is the Natalie Portman one i was working on.






and this one is referenced from a stock image. Not sure it's complete so i may go back to it






I used Bristle Oils 20, Cover Pencil, Greasy Pencil and Soft Blender Stump 20 for the brushes. They're the only ones i have any clue how to use


----------



## GoM

...these are fantastic. I'd hang the Portman on my wall.


----------



## Patricia Kay

John ...

These are great....you are really good!!!!

Thanks for the info on the brushes you use...have you ever smudged a portrait???

Patricia........


----------



## JohnMF

thanks GoM

Patricia..

do you mean smudged the pixels about from the original image to make it look like a painting? I did try that when i first got corel but i wasn't happy with the end results so i started just approaching it as you would a real painting. I have seen the smudging thing done pretty well by others though

i do trace an initial sketch on a separate layer with a 'pencil' brush first, to make sure all the features will be in the right place, and i use the eye dropper to take sample colours from the original, then work from there


----------



## Battou

Do you take requests by chance


----------



## JohnMF

Battou said:


> Do you take requests by chance



i am off work for a few days so i will prob be looking to do another. Do you have any suggestions Battou?


----------



## Battou

I'd like to see Anete Funichello but good reference pics of her are hard to find, or maybe Bettie Page.

as far as more reasent people I am horrible at remembering names


----------



## Antarctican

Love the Portman portrait too...the shadows on the left side of her face are gorgeous, and I really like how you 'painted' her hair and eyes.


----------



## JohnMF

Thank you Anty 



Battou said:


> I'd like to see Anete Funichello but good reference pics of her are hard to find, or maybe Bettie Page.
> 
> as far as more reasent people I am horrible at remembering names



I can't say i have heard of Annete Funichello. I will have a google and see what i can find


----------



## Battou

JohnMF said:


> Thank you Anty
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say i have heard of Annete Funichello. I will have a google and see what i can find


I may have spelled it wrong, but she is well known enough for google to offer the correct spelling for though.


----------



## EZzing

She was an original Mouseketeer and in the teen surf movies in the late 50s and 60s with Frankie Avalon as her love interest. I remember her well. WOWZA, what a sweetie!

She was in the Shaggy Dog, How to stuff a wild bikini, Muscle beach party etc.

A real SWEETIE. Did I mention that already?

Bill


----------



## JohnMF

Here is a Bettie Page for you battou.

tough to find a decent reference of her too. Not even sure if it looks like her







still struggling with hair


----------



## Battou

Gorgeous - not as refined as your previous ones but gorgeous none the less, I love it. 

Some good pictures of older women do seem to be difficult to find I know, thus is more than enough reason to wish to see more art produced based on the subject IMHO.

Truth is I made a similar request to another artist for Annette Funichello as well based on his rendering of Bettie Page and he too is having trouble finding something to work with on her.

Afore mentioned image


----------



## JohnMF

it does have that less polished look than the others. there are a couple of areas i could do with revisiting and tidying up.

It's a shame there are no good quality pictures floating about on the internet of the older screen icons. It surprised me how little there was.

that other artist managed to capture betties likeness quite well


----------



## kelley_french

john these are great. is that digital painting? Just beautiful. Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## JohnMF

kelley_french said:


> john these are great. is that digital painting? Just beautiful. Thanks for sharing your talent.



thabnks, yes, they are done with Corel Painter software and a wacom


----------



## Patricia Kay

Hello John,

Yes i meant smudging the pixels...I like to do that...i have done a few people ones but i am more of a flower painter...Will see if i have one to post!

Thank you for your work flow...its always interesting to know how others do!

I think you have a real talent here and your last one is beautifully done too....

Patricia..........


----------



## nikonian2001

great work!


----------



## elsaspet

John,
These are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhop

Nice work.  I use painter sometimes, it's a complicated program to master, but it looks like you're doing a good job of it. I love that Bettie Page.  You're making me want to put down my camera and paint again..


----------



## JohnMF

bhop said:


> Nice work.  I use painter sometimes, it's a complicated program to master, but it looks like you're doing a good job of it. I love that Bettie Page.  You're making me want to put down my camera and paint again..



yes, it's very enjoyable to do and difficult to stop once you start


----------



## JohnMF

elsaspet said:


> John,
> These are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Elsaspet.

Have you done anymore yourself recently?


----------



## duncanp

wow, some awesome stuff there


----------



## JohnMF

thanks duncan


----------



## Rhys

You're good!


----------



## JohnMF

thanks.

I'm ok. I think i've actually gone worse since i did these :/


----------

